# DecalGirl..Just got my K2 skin



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

Wowweee I LOVE my DecalGirl K2 skin! It is called Lost Souls...wow..I want more..it fits perfect and looks so snazzy! makes me want to buy more!
I have this horrible syndrome...I always, always have to have multiple things...can never have just ONE of anything..sigh...so off to the DecalGirl website to look for another...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That skin seems to suit your avatar. I like it!!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

If you want to switch your decalgirl Skins can you? Are they reusable?


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

From what I hear you can reuse them. They leave no sticky residue either...I think you can have as many as you want...peel and save..I would keep the thing it came on and just put it back. It comes in a very sturdy mailer too....I would keep my extra skins in that I think...what fun!!!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Very nice S. Brat!

Eric


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks really great!

You do have to be careful when removing one of their skins.  You want to avoid stretching it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^^ Yes, you can re-use them - but in my experience they're not quite as good a fit the second or third time. (I haven't used them on my Kindle, but I have them for my Zune players.) As nelamvr6 said, you have to be careful not to stretch the vinyl when you remove them, so peel carefully! 

Having said that, the skins are really well made and, as 'brat noted, they leave absolutely no residue on your device at all.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very nice. My first thought when seeing that skin was it's very Star Trek-y. LOL!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like the transporter!


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

My my...I never thought of that...it DOES look like the transporter effect...hee hee...I never even thought of that...
It IS really beautiful on the Kindle..


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. I like your skin cover *A LOT*


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

We just got ours too. She got Arabian Night and I got Tropics:



Those are custom screen savers on them as well.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

REALLY nice stuff Dcom!

Enjoy in good health.

Eric


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

Woweeeee, I love the skins!!! Gotta get me more!!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OK- I have not tried this, but this is what I read:

Skins do have a tendancy to stretch when removing them but I read that you can use a medium setting hair dryer on the skin (stuck on the backing) and it will shrink back.

I just got my second skin and my first one is on OK shape, but I am thinking that I am going to try the hair dryer trick to see if I can snap it back into shape...


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

These look really good. I knew I should have stayed away from this area but I really want a cover for my K2. This will be a good start.

Wow, I had no idea they had skins for everything. The hardest thing is deciding which one to go with. I have a Zune too that is going to be covered with one of these. I am hoping that by darkening the Kindle it will be easier to read. I find all that white around the screen distracting at times.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I got mine today (took less than a week after ordering it), and I was surprised how easily it was to install. I got a skin for my DS Lite at the same time, and did that once first (since it wouldn't be a big deal to ruin the skin if I screwed up).

They're intimidating, but if you clean your Kindle first, and just go slow it's pretty easy.


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

akjak said:


> ...They're intimidating, but if you clean your Kindle first, and just go slow it's pretty easy.


True, just use a little rubbing alcohol to get any oil and dirt off the plastic to make the vinyl stick better. It takes some patience to make sure it's centered but you just stick once end down and start smoothing it from that end. The face is best done by positioning the part over the buttons to make sure the holes line up and work up from there, along the sides. If you do it that way, you'll have few, if any, bubbles to work out but those can be done by squishing them toward the nearest edge.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Love the Tropics skin!  (maybe that has something to do with 12 degree weather arriving here tonight )


----------

